# Fog light replacement on a 2015 LTZ?



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

One of the fog lights just burnt out, is it easy to replace? Any info on how to do so?


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

jayno20 said:


> One of the fog lights just burnt out, is it easy to replace? Any info on how to do so?


This should help hopefully


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jaz said:


> This should help hopefully
> 
> View attachment 181521


Unfortunately, no, it doesn't help. I have a 2015 and the fog lights are different than that.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The bulbs are covered under 3/36.....Are you still in?......If so, let them have the brain damage.

The lower shields (horizontal) have to be removed to gain access.....sounds involved but relatively easy.....especially on a hoist.

Rob


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Robby said:


> The bulbs are covered under 3/36.....Are you still in?......If so, let them have the brain damage.
> 
> The lower shields (horizontal) have to be removed to gain access.....sounds involved but relatively easy.....especially on a hoist.
> 
> Rob



Ah! Did not know bulbs were covered under the bumper to bumper... Good to know. I will let them deal with it then!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Since your car is a 2015, I'm a little surprised you're burning out bulbs already. If it's not a bulb, you may be glad you didn't try.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Since your car is a 2015, I'm a little surprised you're burning out bulbs already. If it's not a bulb, you may be glad you didn't try.


It's a used 2015 with 13k miles on it. I'm kind of surprised myself, but I'm glad it would be covered under warranty either way.


----------

